
Tool to help generate DNS CAA record for SSL certs - dorfsmay
https://sslmate.com/labs/caa/
======
dorfsmay
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6844](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6844) :

"The Certification Authority Authorization (CAA) DNS Resource Record allows a
DNS domain name holder to specify one or more Certification Authorities (CAs)
authorized to issue certificates for that domain."

This tool is provided by sslmate, but works regardless of which CA and which
DNS provider you are using. It shows you exactly what records to add to your
DNS based on simple html form.

